# More ... > Exchange and mart >  2 healthy colonies and hives for start up

## neilr

Ive got two excellent buckfast colonies for sale they would be great for someone wanting to get started with their own bees. Theyve been well cared for having had a Formic acid varroa treatment in late summer. Ive got loads of equipment and if required I could sell the bees and the hives.
House move forces sale.

----------


## Silvbee

> Ive got two excellent buckfast colonies for sale they would be great for someone wanting to get started with their own bees. Theyve been well cared for having had a Formic acid varroa treatment in late summer. Ive got loads of equipment and if required I could sell the bees and the hives.
> House move forces sale.


Hi Neil

Where about's are you based?

SB

----------


## fatshark

Going by previous posts I think *neilr* is in the Edinburgh and Midlothian BKA region.

Always helpful for contributors to put their approximate location in their profile so it appears on the left hand margin ... under _My Profile_ in the top right menu.

----------


## neilr

Livingston West Lothian

----------


## Silvbee

Hi Neil,

I've sent you a message about this.

SB

----------

